# Mission 750 LE



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Has anyone heard these? I may be able to score a pair, but the review I read (about the only i could find) wasn't great. They are beautiful speakers, but for comparisson's sake, the only bookies i'd be comparing to would be my Definitive ProMonitor 100's, and my mom has a pair of JBL 2500's.

I'm not really sure what I'd use them for, but thet look so nice, I just want them to sound really good.:daydream:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a bunch (8 Pairs) of Mission speakers (see signature) and really like the sound they produce. Mission (made in Britain) went through a bit of a transition in the mid 90s and there lower end speakers really did not live up to there name but from what I have seen they seem to have fixed that issue in the last few years but are not easy to find in North America.
Personally I highly recommend them.
EDIT: The 750LE's were made to celebrate Missions 55 years of speaker building in 1997 only 7000 pairs were ever made of these book shelf sized speakers.


----------

